# South Bend 10K (I think) "Tool Gloat"



## jster1963 (Oct 15, 2013)

I bought a new (to me) South Bend lathe from Craigslist. I think it is a 10K. The catalog number is CL0370ZD. On the ways I found the serial number 34601 K. Also, I found a model number DDB-101NK.

It came with two 3 jaw chucks, a faceplate, a lantern tool post, a live and dead center, and a boring bar holder. So not a ton, but the lathe is in such a nice shape, I think it is well worth the $600 I paid for it. Please be gentle with me if it was not a good deal;-)

I thought I had before and after cleaning pictures. I guess it I only had that in video. This is a before picture.  It really cleaned up nicely!

If you want to see it in action, I posted a youtube vid.
http://youtu.be/xp6P2OmpvvQ


----------



## jpfabricator (Oct 15, 2013)

Nice score bro. I think the price is spot on (that what I see them for around here) Keep us posted on ant clean up and progress.


----------



## drs23 (Oct 15, 2013)

jster1963 said:


> I bought a new (to me) South Bend lathe from Craigslist. I think it is a 10K. The catalog number is CL0370ZD. On the ways I found the serial number 34601 K. Also, I found a model number DDB-101NK.
> 
> It came with two 3 jaw chucks, a faceplate, a lantern tool post, a live and dead center, and a boring bar holder. So not a ton, but the lathe is in such a nice shape, I think it is well worth the $600 I paid for it. Please be gentle with me if it was not a good deal;-)
> 
> ...



Great score! It turned out very well. Are you going to use the lantern tool post or thinking about a QC?

Can I have your used towels? )


----------



## jster1963 (Oct 15, 2013)

jpfabricator: Thank you. Will do....

drs23: LOL! Those used towels are spoken for.....the trash can;-) 

Thank you guys very much. It runs like a champ! I'll try to keep the post up to date.......


----------



## Maxx (Oct 16, 2013)

It's a ** same as mine. EDIT: It's a 10K just like mine.
I think you got a great buy if the ways are in good shape.


----------



## old_dave (Oct 16, 2013)

jster1963 said:


> I bought a new (to me) South Bend lathe from Craigslist. I think it is a 10K. The catalog number is CL0370ZD. On the ways I found the serial number 34601 K. Also, I found a model number DDB-101NK.
> 
> It came with two 3 jaw chucks, a faceplate, a lantern tool post, a live and dead center, and a boring bar holder. So not a ton, but the lathe is in such a nice shape, I think it is well worth the $600 I paid for it. Please be gentle with me if it was not a good deal;-)
> 
> ...



That is a South Bend 10K. This model had a "K" suffix in its serial number. Serial number 34601K was built in 1977, according to _Serial Number Reference Book_ , 11th edition. The serial number list photos that Cheeseking kindly posted look like they came from this reference. Catalogue number CL370ZD is a 10K with the cabinet base and a 3 1/2 foot bed and flat belt drive giving 12 spindle speeds. The bench model (only) of the 10K was also available with a 16 speed horizontal V-belt drive as well as a flat belt drive. (From a South Bend 10K brochure I have dated 3/78.) I don't think the V-belt drives  were so common.  I think that for $600 you did very very very well.
David


----------



## Maxx (Oct 16, 2013)

old_dave said:


> That is a South Bend 10K. This model had a "K" suffix in its serial number. Serial number 34601K was built in 1977, according to _Serial Number Reference Book_ , 11th edition. The serial number list photos that Cheeseking kindly posted look like they came from this reference. Catalogue number CL370ZD is a 10K with the cabinet base and a 3 1/2 foot bed and flat belt drive giving 12 spindle speeds. The bench model (only) of the 10K was also available with a 16 speed horizontal V-belt drive as well as a flat belt drive. (From a South Bend 10K brochure I have dated 3/78.) I don't think the V-belt drives  were so common.  I think that for $600 you did very very very well.
> David



That's odd a couple of years back I was told mine was a 9A.
Catalog # CL370ZD ser. 40490K
Looks like I was informed wrong.
It also explains why the taper cross feed I got for ir looks wrong.


----------



## old_dave (Oct 16, 2013)

Maxx said:


> That's odd a couple of years back I was told mine was a 9A.
> Catalog # CL370ZD ser. 40490K
> Looks like I was informed wrong.
> It also explains why the taper cross feed I got for ir looks wrong.



I'm not sure that at first glance it would be really easy to tell the difference between a 9A and a 10K even side by side. Well the headstock, tailstock and cross slide/compound castings would be a bit higher on the 10K compared to the 9A. My South Bend literature indicates a swing over saddle wings of 9 1/4 inches for the 9A and 9 15/16 inches for the 10K. The spindle hole on the 9A is 3/4 inches and for the 10K it's 27/32 inches. I think the 10K has a key in the tapered part of the spindle bore to engage the 6K collet this model used. The collet fit directly in the spindle; a sleeve was not used. (Maybe someone can confirm this). Production of the 9A and the 10K overlapped for a number of years. The 9A of course was already being made in 1952 when the 10K series started. The 9A was discontinued in 1969 and the 10K was last made in 1987. Your serial number 40490K would have been built in 1984. From 1947 to the end of production of the series, serial numbers for the 9 inch South Bend ended in "N". This information is from _Serial Number Reference Book_. I've used the terms "9A" and "10K" somewhat loosely here. Both the South Bend 9 inch and the 10K were made in models "A" (with quick change), "B" (change gears but with power cross and longitudinal feeds) and "C" (no power cross feed, power longitudinal feed by engaging the half nuts.) I think that the "B" and "C" versions of the 10K are pretty rare.
David


----------



## jster1963 (Oct 16, 2013)

Maxx, old_dave, shawn: THANK YOU SO MUCH!!! I knew someone would know this lathe! I started my research, but wasn't having a lot of luck on the serial number and catalog number. You guys are AWESOME!

I just took a few "after" shots, but couldn't get great shots. However, you can see most grunge is gone. I think this is a really nice lathe.

Thanks again.......


----------



## Maxx (Oct 16, 2013)

jster, I hope you don't mind my posting these in your thread.
This is my 10K





I've just started adding a DRO.
I will change the bracket set-up for the read head later when I add the taper attachment I plan to build.





I see your switch has a handle, mine has a knob and may not be original.





This is the taper cross feed I plan on putting on soon, I bought it thinking I had a 9A.
It looks to fit but looks different than some others I have seen.




My side cover is a cast piece and I paid close to $100 to get the dial thread indicator that is not in my pic.


----------



## jster1963 (Oct 16, 2013)

Maxx:  I don't mind you posting pix at all.  What a great looking lathe!  I may try to make mine fancy some day too.  Right now I'm in my "crawling" phase, but some day I sure want to trick my lathe out too.  Someday..................


----------



## Maxx (Oct 16, 2013)

What size chuck do you have on yours?
It appears to be bigger than mine (5").
Too bad that second chuck wasn't a 4 jaw, they don't come cheap.
Mine came out of a school with some tooling but the good stuff was not there.

I'd like to give mine a new skin but it is a working lathe that I use every day or two so it may not dry hard enough in time.
I did get a quart of paint but may just have to piece meal it for awhile.
The tail stock has plenty of scars as does the cabinet and various chips here and there.


----------



## fastback (Oct 16, 2013)

Jster, I agree you got a great deal.  Very quite machine.  One question, did you check out the back gears?  

It looks like you got a great deal and is definitely gloat worthy.

Maxx, I am also interested in putting a DRO on my heavy 10.  I also have a taper attachment.  Please start a new thread and keep us up to date.

Paul


----------



## Maxx (Oct 16, 2013)

*Re: South Bend 10K (I think) &quot;Tool Gloat&quot;*

 - - Updated - - -



fastback said:


> Maxx, I am also interested in putting a DRO on my heavy 10.  I also have a taper attachment.  Please start a new thread and keep us up to date.
> 
> Paul



fastback, I haven't built the taper attachment yet.
I can make one way cheaper than the originals are selling for.

When I get further along I will start a thread on the DRO.
I'm using the iGaging scales but am adding the arduino/tablet mod that Yuri has on his blog.
I have everything except the sockets to plug the scales into.


----------



## jster1963 (Oct 16, 2013)

Maxx:  It is a 6" chuck.  I thought it was big too.  I wish I had a 4 jaw too.  I hope to find some tooling by watching craigslist like a hawk!

Fastback:  The back gears are smooth as silk too.  I checked all gears and none are missing or chewed up.  I really am pleased with this lathe!  Thank you very much........


----------



## Maxx (Oct 16, 2013)

jster, I don't know if you have gotten to this point yet but this oil kit will last you a long time under moderate use.
I don't know if there are better deals around.
There should be an oil chart on the side cover of your lathe.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/SOUTH-BEND-...222?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4ac5d0725e

Also there are some FREE South Bend bulletins:
http://www.bluechipmachineshop.com/books/SB_H4.pdf
[url]http://www.bluechipmachineshop.com/books/SB_H1.pdf
http://www.bluechipmachineshop.com/books/SB_H2.pdf
http://www.bluechipmachineshop.com/books/SB_H3.pdf
[/URL]


----------



## itsme_Bernie (Oct 16, 2013)

jster1963 said:


> I bought a new (to me) South Bend lathe from Craigslist. I think it is a 10K. The catalog number is CL0370ZD. On the ways I found the serial number 34601 K. Also, I found a model number DDB-101NK.
> 
> It came with two 3 jaw chucks, a faceplate, a lantern tool post, a live and dead center, and a boring bar holder. So not a ton, but the lathe is in such a nice shape, I think it is well worth the $600 I paid for it. Please be gentle with me if it was not a good deal;-)
> 
> ...



Love the video, you "stepped in it" with the lathe, I am happy for you!  Seriously incredible deal.  "Look away electricians" ... HYAH hah...  That was good



Bernie


----------



## DAN_IN_MN (Oct 16, 2013)

itsme_Bernie said:


> Love the video, you "stepped in it" with the lathe, I am happy for you!  Seriously incredible deal.  "Look away electricians" ... HYAH hah...  That was good
> 
> 
> 
> Bernie




LoL!  Yep, watched the video too!  Great find!  Perhaps there is someone looking to trade a 4 jaw chuck for one of your 3 jaw.???

I would say that "YOU'RE EXTREMELY PLEASED WITH IT!" LoL! :rofl:  And rightfully so!


----------



## jster1963 (Oct 16, 2013)

itsme_Bernie:  LOL!  Thank you very much!  I'm not much of an electrician, so I really botched that one up.  I like to show my mistakes so others don't have to make my dumb one;-)

Maxx:  I have been looking at those oil kits on ebay.  Now that you "co-signed" it, I will get one.  Also, I understand about the paint.  My lathe is not a "daily driver", so I can let the paint get fully cured.  So hopefully I can restore it next year.  In the mean time, I'll use it to learn..........Thanks again!


----------



## Flatfendershop (Oct 18, 2013)

I see your switch has a handle, mine has a knob and may not be original.





Nice 10K Maxx.

Your switch matches mine, which I am sure is original. I have an '83 10K that was very original when I got it years ago.  The switch handle is bakelite type material. Mine cracked, so I carefully removed it and replaced it with an aluminum version.  Nice to see one in good shape.


----------



## Maxx (Oct 18, 2013)

Flatfendershop, Thanks for the info on the switch knob.
I had to make a part yesterday and got to use the DRO with it's tiny display yesterday and it made the job quicker.
I still need to get the other scale mounted (still working on the best way)
and I need to finish up on the Touchpad display so these old eyes can see it better.
The Arduino interface should have a faster refresh rate than the iGaging display does.
If I'm not mistaken the iGaging refreshes 3 times a second and you can really tell on the faster cuts.
I'm hoping the refresh rate isn't set by the read head.

Maxx


----------



## jster1963 (Oct 18, 2013)

Flatfendershop: I have no idea if I have the correct switch or not.  I am so new to this hobby.  I'm starting my research hear on the forum and net.  Wish me luck!  And thank you.......


----------



## Maxx (Oct 18, 2013)

jster, yours may be right and I suspect it would look different seeing as yours is 3 phase, mine is 110v single phase.
I am by far no expert, I just noticed that you had a handle where mine has a more like a knob than a handle.


----------



## Flatfendershop (Oct 18, 2013)

All three of our 10K machines have the same switch.  The knob on Maxx's switch is the correct original.  The switch is set up internally to be used with 3 phase or single phase power input and load (motor).  If you ever open it up you will see how they've done it, clever but a little complicated. Make sure you are careful where all the springs and contacts go!  

10K machines with the underdrive were designed for school type settings.  If yours is still set up correctly, you will notice the gear and headstock covers can't be opened until the drive belt is disengaged - safer that way.  I was associated with the school mine came out of.  They would have a lathe unit in shop class that lasted for 3 weeks, then the machines were put away until the next year.  When mine went up for public auction I knew months ahead of time I was going to buy it.  I arrived early for the auction.  When my lathe went up on the block, I was the only bidder.  It was a good day.


----------



## Maxx (Oct 18, 2013)

Yup, loosen belt then you have to raise the headstock cover to open the gear side cover.
I need to get/make a 5C collect chuck one of these days.


----------



## Bailey (Oct 19, 2013)

jster1963 said:


> Maxx, old_dave, shawn: THANK YOU SO MUCH!!! I knew someone would know this lathe! I started my research, but wasn't having a lot of luck on the serial number and catalog number. You guys are AWESOME!
> 
> I just took a few "after" shots, but couldn't get great shots. However, you can see most grunge is gone. I think this is a really nice lathe.
> 
> Thanks again.......



The ways even near the HS look like they still have the original scraping, couldn't find a deal like that in my area and I looked for months.
Appears to be "plug and play" for that machine - you have every reason to gloat!


----------

